# proftpd HELP

## ccino1

Salve a tutti ho reinstallato da poco la gentoo tutto più o meno è come prima a parte per il server ftp che non riesco più a far funzionare

quando provo a connettermi questo è qello che succede

```

Connected to 192.168.13.192 (192.168.13.192).

220 ProFTPD 1.3.1rc2 Server (FTP Server Rossano) [192.168.13.192]

Name (192.168.13.192:rossano): anonymous

500 AUTH not understood

SSL not available

331 Anonymous login ok, send your complete email address as your password

Password:

530-Unable to set anonymous privileges.

530 Login incorrect.

Login failed.

Remote system type is UNIX.

Using binary mode to transfer files.

ftp> exit

221 Goodbye.

```

mi dice subito  500 AUTH non understood dopo faccio il login come utente anonimo

e mi chiede una mail qualsiasi cosa io metta il risultato è 530 Login incorrect

questo è il file proftpd.conf 

```

# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to 

# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use.  It establishes a single server

# and a single anonymous login.  It assumes that you have a user/group

# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anon.

ServerName         "ProFTPD Default Installation"

ServerType         standalone

DefaultServer         on

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port            21

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask            022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes

# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections

# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works

# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server

# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service

# (such as xinetd).

MaxInstances         30

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User            nobody

Group            nogroup

# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home

# directory, uncomment this line.

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

AllowOverwrite      on

# Bar use of SITE CHMOD by default

<Limit SITE_CHMOD>

  DenyAll

</Limit>

# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.  If you do not

# want anonymous users, simply delete this entire <Anonymous> section.

<Anonymous ~ftp>

  User            ftp

  Group            ftp

  # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp"

  UserAlias         anonymous ftp

  # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins

  MaxClients         10

  # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed

  # in each newly chdired directory.

  DisplayLogin         welcome.msg

  DisplayChdir      .message

  RequireValidShell off

  # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot

  <Limit WRITE>

    DenyAll

  </Limit>

</Anonymous>

```

Aspetto un vostro aiuto perchè io non sono riuscito a risolvere da solo 

grazie anticipatamente

----------

## gutter

Che permessi ha la dir dell'utente ftp?

----------

## ccino1

questi sono i permessi su /home/ftp

```

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    ftp    4096  3 ott 01:45 ftp

```

----------

## gutter

Cambia l'owner della directory ad ftp.

----------

## ccino1

ho provato ma l'errore rimane lo stesso

```

drwxrwxrwx  3 ftp     ftp    4096  3 ott 01:45 ftp

```

se faccio tail /var/log/messages esce:

```

Oct  3 17:03:32 localhost proftpd[8798]: localhost.localdomain (192.168.13.192[192.168.13.192]) - ftp: Directory ~ftp/ is not accessible.

Oct  3 17:03:58 localhost proftpd[8798]: localhost.localdomain (192.168.13.192[192.168.13.192]) - FTP session closed.

```

----------

## gutter

Ma qual'è il path completo della dir ftp?

----------

## ccino1

/home/ftp

in proftpd.conf ho già provat a sostituire ~ftp con /home/ftp ma il risultato è lo stesso

----------

## gutter

Questo è la sezione relativa allo user anonymous del mio file di conf:

```

<Anonymous ~ftp>

  User                          ftp

  Group                         ftp

  UserAlias                     anonymous ftp

  MaxClients                    10

  DisplayLogin                  welcome.msg

  DisplayChdir                  .message

 <Directory pub/incoming>

     <Limit STOR CWD READ MKD>

        AllowAll

     </Limit>

     <Limit RMD DELE>

        DenyAll

     </Limit>

  </Directory>

</Anonymous>

```

----------

## ccino1

ho provato a opiarlo ma non funziona

IL mio file di configurazione è rimasto lo stesso della vecchia installazione della gentoo e tutto aveva sempre funzionato benissimo

Non capisco proprio cosa succeda anche il log non è chiarissimo

----------

